# Make Rubik's 4x4 best cube in 5 minutes



## Rentlix (Dec 5, 2009)

This is a very easy modification I did to spite the complex ways to do this, but it's really effective. So basically, you need just a file. Therefore, this is the Four-by-File mod. I have had 2 successes out of 2 attempts with this mod, but both were with a Rubik's brand. I don't know how this would end up on a Meffert's cube, but my guess, which is why I've never done it, is that the ball can misalign itself with the already-loose Meffert's cube. Results guaranteed.

Materials:
-File

HOW TO DO IT
Just take your 4x4x4 apart, and you will see that cool ball with grooves in it. grab your file and stick it in a groove. "Slide" the file along the groove in a full circle ONCE, and repeat for the other 2 grooves. Clean, lubricate, and reassemble

Now your Rubik's 4x4x4 is better than any Meffert/Eastsheen you ever get! And it took just 5 minutes or less!


----------



## (R) (Dec 5, 2009)

still no springs... Still loosens up...
Cool idea though, im not tryin 2 b a thread killer here


----------



## Rentlix (Dec 5, 2009)

(R) said:


> still no springs... Still loosens up...
> Cool idea though, im not tryin 2 b a thread killer here



When you figure out how to apply springs to a Rubik's/Meffert's 4x4x4, please tell!


----------



## (R) (Dec 5, 2009)

I will  like the avatar btw


----------



## Muesli (Dec 5, 2009)

My Rubik's 4x4x4 was the worst cube ever. It is now missing 3 stickers and a corner because I got so sick of it, and made a 1x1x1.

No mod could have made that thing better.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 5, 2009)

you could try putting springs under the screws that holds the triangular pieces in the core. i wonder how would it turn out?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 6, 2009)

Rentlix said:


> Now your Rubik's 4x4x4 is better than any Meffert/Eastsheen you ever get! And it took just 5 minutes or less!



Have you tried any good Mefferts/Eastsheen 4x4x4 cubes?


----------



## Innocence (Dec 6, 2009)

Lol. It may well be better than meffert's or eastsheen, but it will never surpass QJ. (ftw)


----------



## rocker smurf (Dec 6, 2009)

i need some help with my 2x2, how do i adjust it?


----------



## mr.onehanded (Dec 6, 2009)

I find it very hard to believe that is is better than either the Mefferts or the Eastsheen.


----------



## Rentlix (Dec 6, 2009)

Innocence said:


> Lol. It may well be better than meffert's or eastsheen, but it will never surpass QJ. (ftw)



QJ is the KO of all KOs. I don't care about the quality of their cubes because they're illegitimately stealing ingenius designs to run the inventors out of business. I have not and will _never_ buy from or suggest a QJ for any reason.


Lucas Garron said:


> Rentlix said:
> 
> 
> > Now your Rubik's 4x4x4 is better than any Meffert/Eastsheen you ever get! And it took just 5 minutes or less!
> ...


Yes, check my YouTube channel for such proof. Eastsheen's a good cube for beginners learning how to solve it, but solving for speed, it takes a great deal of effort to not lock up the cube. Meffert, on the other hand, I liked a lot, its just that it broke, and I haven't gotten replacement yet.

Long story short, my Rubik's 4x4x4 is my best one, with better cutting than the Meffert and smoother turning than the Eastsheen.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 6, 2009)

Rentlix said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. It may well be better than meffert's or eastsheen, but it will never surpass QJ. (ftw)
> ...



QJ and meffert's come from the same factory. Eastsheens are good if you know what you are doing, locking up really isn't a major issue. 

And wouldn't logic dictate that:
If plain Meffert's is better than plain Rubik's.
and Rubik's + Mod is good
then Meffert's + Mod should be even better.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Dec 6, 2009)

rocker smurf said:


> i need some help with my 2x2, how do i adjust it?



pixie dust


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 6, 2009)

Rentlix said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. It may well be better than meffert's or eastsheen, but it will never surpass QJ. (ftw)
> ...




wtf QJ and meffert's and made in the same factory you dmass

actually, i'll tell you a secret. most of the puzzles meffert's sells are made in the factory as the knockoffs. the so-called "geniune" fisher's cube that meffert's sells are made by yonjung. meffert's simply buys the products made by various "knockoff" companies.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Dec 6, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> actually, i'll tell you a secret. most of the puzzles meffert's sells are made in the factory as the knockoffs. the so-called "geniune" fisher's cube that meffert's sells are made by yonjung. meffert's simply buys the products made by various "knockoff" companies.



That's not a secret. YJ started making the KO fishers first (the design is patented by Tony Fisher), then since no one could legally compel YJ to stop (Chinese intellectual property laws are whacked), Meffert made a deal with Tony and YJ so he would distribute YJ-made fisher cubes and give Tony a cut of the profit. So yes, you're getting the same product with a meffert's fisher cube and a KO fisher cube, but the difference between the two is literally whether or not you are financially supporting the inventor and rightful patent holder.

Being a KO is not about being *produced *illegally, it's about being *sold *illegaly. You're perfectly free to make anything you want, patents or no. You just can't sell anything you want. Trying knowing what you're talking about next time. Who's the "dmass" (sic) now?


----------



## Mastersonian (Dec 6, 2009)

Lux Aeterna said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > actually, i'll tell you a secret. most of the puzzles meffert's sells are made in the factory as the knockoffs. the so-called "geniune" fisher's cube that meffert's sells are made by yonjung. meffert's simply buys the products made by various "knockoff" companies.
> ...



You talk about Tony Fisher having a patent on this puzzle... this claim is false.


----------



## Kian (Dec 6, 2009)

I can tell you how to mod your Rubik's 4x4 to be better in 2 minutes!

Step One: Throw Rubik's 4x4 in trash
Step Two: Buy any other 4x4.

Presto.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 6, 2009)

Kian said:


> I can tell you how to mod your Rubik's 4x4 to be better in 2 minutes!
> 
> Step One: Throw Rubik's 4x4 in trash
> Step Two: Buy any other 4x4.
> ...


+5,000,000,000.

I cannot tell you how much I don't recommend a Rubik's brand.


----------



## Rentlix (Dec 6, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I cannot tell you how much I don't recommend a Rubik's brand.


I used to say that too, but thanks to Rubik's brand cubes having unnecesary plastic, modding is very effective.



Kian said:


> I can tell you how to mod your Rubik's 4x4 to be better in 2 minutes!
> 
> Step One: Throw Rubik's 4x4 in trash
> Step Two: Buy any other 4x4.
> ...


How was this post of any use to the topic? You may be trying to be funny, but you're also being a jerk along the way.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Dec 6, 2009)

Kian said:


> I can tell you how to mod your Rubik's 4x4 to be better in 2 minutes!
> 
> Step One: Throw Rubik's 4x4 in trash
> Step Two: Buy any other 4x4.
> ...



Wow. I just used your mod and I have to tell you, it is the best Rubik's 4x4 mod out there. It took less than 5 minutes and was definitely easy on the hands.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 6, 2009)

Rentlix said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot tell you how much I don't recommend a Rubik's brand.
> ...



My Rubik's brand 4x4x4 used to fall apart if I shook it too hard. Removing any plastic would have made it worse.


----------



## Rentlix (Dec 6, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> actually, i'll tell you a secret. most of the puzzles meffert's sells are made in the factory as the knockoffs. the so-called "geniune" fisher's cube that meffert's sells are made by yonjung. meffert's simply buys the products made by various "knockoff" companies.


There's a difference between "illegitimately" and "illegally". I used the word choice meaning "breaking rules", not "breaking law". I'm not that stupid to think YJ delibrately sells plastic toys illegally.

@Musli4brekkies:
You must have gotten really unlucky. They are usually unnecesarily tight.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 6, 2009)

well, the thing is that what meffert's are doing also helps the knockoff companies grow. although i personally doesn't care, some morons who thinks meffert's FTW while despising knockoff companies ends up supporting the KO companies.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 6, 2009)

This is not a KO discussion thread. Get back On Topic.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 6, 2009)

Rentlix said:


> This is a very easy modification I did to spite the complex ways to do this, but it's really effective. So basically, you need just a file. Therefore, this is the Four-by-File mod. I have had 2 successes out of 2 attempts with this mod, but both were with a Rubik's brand. I don't know how this would end up on a Meffert's cube, but my guess, which is why I've never done it, is that the ball can misalign itself with the already-loose Meffert's cube. Results guaranteed.
> 
> Materials:
> -File
> ...



Better to just get a QJ.


----------



## Rentlix (Dec 7, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Better to just get a QJ.



Oh my god, really? After all that?


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 7, 2009)

Rentlix said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Better to just get a QJ.
> ...



Yes really after all that.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 7, 2009)

Lux Aeterna said:


> That's not a secret.



for ignorant people it is


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 7, 2009)

Indeed, after all of that, I say, get a QJ. I haven't made one living being that has said "Rubik's is better than QJ". I haven't even heard "Rubik is better than Eastsheen"


----------



## BigGreen (Dec 7, 2009)

dannyz0r said:


> Rentlix said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...


Yes really after all that.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 7, 2009)

lol thread. that is all


----------



## (R) (Dec 7, 2009)

I no mb yall should lay off of him


----------



## lilcuber9 (Dec 10, 2009)

i dont get it
and ya i haave a rubiks 4x4


----------



## Tyjet66 (Apr 29, 2010)

I used this mod on my 4x4 and it still sucks...


----------



## Feryll (Apr 30, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Indeed, after all of that, I say, get a QJ. I haven't *made* one living being that has said "Rubik's is better than QJ". I haven't even heard "Rubik is better than Eastsheen"



I'm sorry, I just HAD to point that out. But congratulations, your creations have good opinions!

I think everyone should try to be more nice to him. He's very new, after all, and he went through the work to make this guide and put effort into it. It may have not been the greatest of all mods, but maybe useful to some early cubers who don't have good 4x4s. And hey, we were all newbs (some even noobs) at one time.

Happy unhappy welcoming into the forum.


----------



## Reptile (Apr 30, 2010)

Kian said:


> Step One: Throw Rubik's 4x4 in trash
> Step Two: Buy any other 4x4.



Words cannot explain how much I agree with this statement.
<3 my Eastsheen.


----------



## riffz (Apr 30, 2010)

(R) said:


> I no mb yall should lay off of him



**** guys, (R) knows this guy! We should totally not criticize him now


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 1, 2010)

or you could just get a QJ


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 1, 2010)

Feryll said:


> It may have not been the greatest of all mods, but maybe useful to some early cubers who don't have good 4x4s. And hey, we were all newbs (some even noobs) at one time.



My Rubik's 4x4 is my first and only 4x4, I cant even solve parities on it. So, from the unmodded Rubik's 4x4, I can't tell a difference.


----------



## SuperNerd (May 1, 2010)

Tyjet66 said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > It may have not been the greatest of all mods, but maybe useful to some early cubers who don't have good 4x4s. And hey, we were all newbs (some even noobs) at one time.
> ...



If you learn to solve the 4x4 cube, you start to notice the differences between cubes a lot more. And by that, I mean you stay away from Rubik's brands, because they can't cut corners, they lock up like crazy and they pop. Alot.


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 1, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> Tyjet66 said:
> 
> 
> > Feryll said:
> ...


 I'll probably start on 4x4 after I get full PLL down


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 1, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> Tyjet66 said:
> 
> 
> > Feryll said:
> ...



3x3s can make decent storeboughts though.


----------



## SuperNerd (May 1, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> SuperNerd said:
> 
> 
> > Tyjet66 said:
> ...



Oh yeah, I meant Rubik's Brand 4x4's (and for 5x5, definitely their 5x5 as well). 3x3 store-boughts do make decent cubes if you break them in a lot though, so I guess they have a good something.


----------



## Monarch (Jun 9, 2010)

Sorry for being a noob, but what do you mean a file?


----------



## ianini (Jun 9, 2010)

Monarch said:


> Sorry for being a noob, but what do you mean a file?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_(tool)


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 9, 2010)

I would try this.... if i had a working Rubik's 4x4


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 11, 2010)

Kian said:


> I can tell you how to mod your Rubik's 4x4 to be better in 2 minutes!
> 
> Step One: Throw Rubik's 4x4 in trash
> Step Two: Buy any other 4x4.
> ...



It wouldn't take two minutes to do that. Usually when trying to buy a puzzle it takes a couple of days at least with shipping and researching etc.

Can you show us a video on how it's done and compare the difference.


----------

